# NEVADA WINS!!!



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just beat Boise State in overtime... there is a god! He hates Kellen Moore.... and Chris Petersen. 

SUCK IT BOISE STATE!!! -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- :_O=: :_O=: :_O=: :_O=: :_O=:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like you need to change your signature line!
They may want to have the kicker on suicide watch.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Looks like you need to change your signature line!
> They may want to have the kicker on suicide watch.


Agree on the kicker..... there is just a dude at work from Idaho that all I ever hear is Boise this, Boise that, Boise is the greatest, Boise should be number one... blah, blah, blah. Glad those posers got put in their place and didn't get to capitalize on their weak season or schedule. I don't hate them near as bad as BYU... but I was sure sick to death of hearing about how great folks thought they were.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RR now lets give Nevada some credit here, they are a solid team not as bad of a loss as Utah getting punked by Notre Dame! It took the O.T. and 2 missed chip shot field goals by boise to lose. It does put TCU either in the rose bowl or the national championship game which I can imagine you are stoked about!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The WAC is in serious trouble, their only possible revenue source being BCS now gone and your only 3 and possibly 4 decent teams are all gone...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind of funny really. BSU, Utah, and BYU all leave their conference for greener pastures in a year when none will win the "weaker" conference they now reside.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Kind of funny really. BSU, Utah, and BYU all leave their conference for greener pastures in a year when none will win the "weaker" conference they now reside.


I think BSU will share with Nevada??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nevada holds the tie breaker.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis, I agree... Nevada is good. Other than VT, BSU hasn't played anyone worth even mentioning.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this too, one because of all the BSU fans that said they were better than TCU because they beat TCU last year and returned basically the same teams. Well BSU beat Nevada last year too but lost to them this year. 
All it means is last year is last year and last week is last week. Win today not last whatever!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was disappointed that Boise lost to Nevada - not because I like Boise State (I refuse to like any team who has blue turf on their home field no matter how good they are) but because I wanted them and TCU to both go undefeated and then get screwed out of an NC appearance to show how ridiculously unfair the BCS system is. The BCS cartel breathed a HUGE collective sigh of relief last Friday.


----------

